
$13 ZeroPi is a tiny headless computer with Gigabit Ethernet (2019) - ColanR
https://liliputing.com/2019/09/13-zeropi-is-a-tiny-headless-computer-with-gigabit-ethernet.html
======
blacksmith_tb
Now retailing for $9.99 USD[1] but unless I specifically needed ethernet, I'd
probably pick an RPi Zero W for support's sake.

1:
[https://www.friendlyarm.com/index.php?route=product/product&...](https://www.friendlyarm.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=69&product_id=266)

------
sneak
How long until it’s embeddable inside an ordinary-looking ethernet cable with
no nondestructive detection methods other than x-ray?

~~~
CompuHacker
Should be possible now with a less capable (microcontroller-ish) chip.
Delivering power may not be feasible without custom PoE hardware on one end.

------
Ir0nMan
Looks like they also have a newer 'NanoPI NEO3' version. It comes with USB-C
for power, USB 3.0 (Type A) for data, and 1/2GB RAM options. $20-25 depending
on the RAM choice.

[https://www.friendlyarm.com/index.php?route=product/product&...](https://www.friendlyarm.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=279)

------
volfied
Is this a good machine for a pihole? Can I power it via usb from my router?

~~~
mucinoab
Yes and yes.

------
ravenide
Stupid question, but without any video support at all, how do you even install
the software you need to use it as a headless server?

~~~
kens
You install the OS on a TF (Micro SD) card using your desktop computer and
then put the card in the ZeroPi. After booting, you can connect through the
serial port or ssh via Ethernet or WiFi, depending on what you have set up.

More at
[http://wiki.friendlyarm.com/wiki/index.php/ZeroPi#Configure_...](http://wiki.friendlyarm.com/wiki/index.php/ZeroPi#Configure_System_with_npi-
config)

